# Add another one that hates Vista



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok so I had good luck with  beta 2.....

I installed vista 64 last week before the lan. I had at least 4 or 5 blue screens just getting to the point of playing COD4.

Then today I try to start OCing and I got a few more blue screens trying to mess with Ntune. Then I tryed to install R to oc my video cards with no luck. I followed the patch text, but had no luck.

Lastly I tried to open a program, I forget what it was and a major blue screen of death happened. This time it messed up the NTFS and I was going to be forced to reinstall.

I havnt seen so many blue screens from the days of windows 98, and that's sad.

I don't know if I'll dual boot it, I might but my love of vista is slowly fadding away.......


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, man. 

I have never experienced a blue screen in Vista. Then again, I was on Home Premium.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

It could be just Nvidia drivers.....


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 6, 2008)

did you have sp1??


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

Nope, could try that. 

Right now I'm fixing XP on here. No way is Vista going to be my main O/S for a while.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

Id amek vista your main OS i have the same type as you ultimate x64 and let me tell you couple things you should watch for


MOBO drivers.....ya get the new ones off the site....they dont like them off the disk even if x64 bit

try the newest nvidia drivers anything from the 174 series work ok

wireless card drivers are mad finiky i gave up on x64 vista for awhile because of this..


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

I have the 790i Ultra, you would think that the newest drivers that would work on vista would be on the CD.

I do belive I did install the latest ones off of their site during the lan at some point.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 6, 2008)

Haven't ever had a blue screen in Vista and I'm running x64 ultimate... Would check your image/disc and do a clean install on a formatted drive... SP1 is good as well .


----------



## Ehstii (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> It could be just Nvidia drivers.....



yeah, i had that problem with my nvidia drivers.

i just stick with XP.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

try installing SP1 after a fresh format THEN do the mobo drivers from the site.....i find in vista order is the all important thing..for some reason vista cares alot about it.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 6, 2008)

And yeah as above , let us no


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have the 790i Ultra, you would think that the newest drivers that would work on vista would be on the CD.
> 
> I do belive I did install the latest ones off of their site during the lan at some point.



nVIDIA drivers have caused the most BSODs and crashes than anything else for Vista. Do not blame the OS because there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 6, 2008)

Vista drivers are very... well, interesting.

Anyway, I've been on Vista for about 5 months now, and I haven't had the least bit of any troubles


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 6, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> Vista drivers are very... well, interesting.
> 
> Anyway, I've been on Vista for about 5 months now, and I haven't had the least bit of any troubles



Microsoft doesn't make the drivers. Just make sure everyone is clear on that. Hardware manufacturers like nVIDIA just don't know how to make stable drivers. 

I switched to Vista completely in December myself. I have an Intel chipset with a Core 2 Duo, a Radeon X1900XT and Creative Labs Audigy2 ZS (using Daniel_K's drivers) and never have any problems.


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> nVIDIA drivers have caused the most BSODs and crashes than anything else for Vista. Do not blame the OS because there's nothing wrong with it.



There is plenty wrong with Vista.  From individual end-users, to large corporations, there are problems everywhere.  But it's getting better.




3991vhtes said:


> Vista drivers are very... well, interesting.
> 
> Anyway, I've been on Vista for about 5 months now, and I haven't had the least bit of any troubles



Yet another unhelpful post...


Anyways, jonmcc33 is pretty right on with Nvidia drivers causing all the problems reportedly, but Vista is to blame as well.  Most likely you may have some memory settings that aren't happy.  If you wish to get rid of Vista... I need a copy of x64 for CrossfireX badly.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yet another unhelpful post..



How is it unhelpful?

by saying that vista drivers are... interesting. undescribable. PIA

Also saying I've been on vista for 5 months w/out any troubles isn't useless... it's saying that im a vista user and i haven't had any troubles with it. Unlike DM who has issues.

whatever.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 6, 2008)

I have had less problems with vista than I have had with XP SP1, before the SP2 came out.

Early Longhorn was pretty buggy. But by the time it went gold, I was pretty satisfied. I played with Vista since the early builds.

Great OS but my only BSODs come from OC'ing past my cooling's ability. 

Check your temps on everything. Get programs to log temps so upon crash you can see what went wrong. I bet its your OC'ing that caused all the problems.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Ok so I had good luck with  beta 2.....
> 
> I installed vista 64 last week before the lan. I had at least 4 or 5 blue screens just getting to the point of playing COD4.
> 
> ...



Blindly blaming Vista is a bit pointless. What exactly did the bsods tell you? Could be a crap driver, and since you're talking about corrupted NTFS after it I would guess you're running an overclocked system and something is failing there.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 6, 2008)

Bad writes to the memory or memory corruption can affect data too. Unstable memory.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Apr 6, 2008)

Slip stream SP1 into the Vista installation (google it) and then try again... I've yet to personally fix a mchine with Vista though, so my knowledge of how to stop it's PMS cycles is rather limited. *hands you a box of Vista Pads: Extra-Heavy"  =P


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> There is plenty wrong with Vista.  From individual end-users, to large corporations, there are problems everywhere.  But it's getting better.
> 
> Anyways, jonmcc33 is pretty right on with Nvidia drivers causing all the problems reportedly, but Vista is to blame as well.  Most likely you may have some memory settings that aren't happy.  If you wish to get rid of Vista... I need a copy of x64 for CrossfireX badly.



I haven't used Vista on a domain level yet so I cannot speak from experience on that. Used Vista on many computers though. I used to get plenty of crashes and BSODs with Vista when I had it installed on my Asus A8N32-SLI back in Feb 2007. The error below I only had Firefox open and got a BSOD.







I haven't gotten a BSOD once with it running on my Abit IP35-E.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Blindly blaming Vista is a bit pointless. What exactly did the bsods tell you? Could be a crap driver, and since you're talking about corrupted NTFS after it I would guess you're running an overclocked system and something is failing there.



Blaming vista is kind of the point, maybe they are not passing the info well for companys like Nvidia to make drivers that work 100%.


No it was not overclocked at the time.



btarunr said:


> Bad writes to the memory or memory corruption can affect data too. Unstable memory.




I have tested and test this memory.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 6, 2008)

I have no issues with Vista x64 atm...downloaded all new drivers from the site before I even installed the OS. Like Sol said, get the 174 drivers...they work well.

One thing that I did notice is if your memory isn't 100% stable it will cause bad hdd writes and all sorts of other issues, bsod's and such...I had my timings just a hair too tight and got impatient with memtest after about 70% (takes a long time for 4GB memtest lol)...well that bit me in the ass...my first Vista x64 install lasted a day before it would no longer boot into the OS...then I ran memtest...and what-do-ya know? A few failures at about 92% completion...I changed my timings a bit to get 100% pass on overnight testing (about 8passes iirc) and re-installed Vista x64 w/SP1 and haven't seen an issue since...that was a few weeks ago.

I know you said you tested your memory, but Vista can get very touchy with memory issues...I had a lot of headache last year when my Buffalo Firestix were failing and I would get more odd issues, bsod's, random restarts, OS boot failures and such...way worse than XP for some reason...but once you're stable, it's all good!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

that was my problem with vista i had to loosen my ram timings xp ran fine with them but with vistas inproved write speeds i think that may be the issue the fact that vista does it faster means that the ram is under more stress than it was with xp least thats my theory.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> that was my problem with vista i had to loosen my ram timings xp ran fine with them but with vistas inproved write speeds i think that may be the issue the fact that vista does it faster means that the ram is under more stress than it was with xp least thats my theory.



Well with my issue I can run and always have run the same OC's, timings and settings between OS's...but I don't get into the hardcore super-fine tuning...I just was trying to run 4x1GB @ 4-4-4-12 @ DDR972 speeds with 2.10v (these are rated DDR800 4-4-4-12 @ 2.0-2.1v)...Memtest 1.70 boot iso started showing failures at about 92% of the full test suite pass...changing it to 5-4-4-12 got me stable, and I didn't lose much performance for the stability I gained! Funny thing is even tho memtest failed at 4-4-4-12, XP ran just fine...for over a week...no BSOD's, no reboots, errors...so that's why I kinda forgot that I needed to verify memtest stability! LoL! I had only let it get to about 70%, got impatient and wanted to play/browse and then it left my mind!

Vista sure as hell reminded me pretty quickly tho! I would say a couple hours after initial install and updates it was running fine, and then all of a sudden poof...no-reason restart...then BSOD...I was like "oh no...not this shit again!". But once I pulled my head outta my ass and finished the verifacation and stability testing I should've in the first place I have been running solid ever since! Thanks again Sol for your help and suggestions on Vista x64...couldn't be happier!


----------



## Steevo (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Blaming vista is kind of the point, maybe they are not passing the info well for companys like Nvidia to make drivers that work 100%.
> 
> 
> No it was not overclocked at the time.
> ...



If I had access to the networking subsystem among other things months before a public beta I am sure that nvidia and others did also. Remember that ATI had a signed driver before Vista was released.



The problem comes from crap drivers, yes Vista is big, but so was 98SE when compared to DOS or even a light 95 install. XP with all the advanced tweaks is almost 2GB installed today. Yes it uses less memory, but that just means more to load when you want to start something not in memory already.



I have not used it since it went public more from lack of driver support than any other issue.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> that was my problem with vista i had to loosen my ram timings xp ran fine with them but with vistas inproved write speeds i think that may be the issue the fact that vista does it faster means that the ram is under more stress than it was with xp least thats my theory.



RAM timings always do very little, if any, significant performance improvement. 

I run with my Core 2 Duo 6400 @ 3.2GHz, 1600FSB, DDR2-667 @ 800MHz (4X 1GB generic Hynix DIMMs). I leave default JEDEC standard RAM timings and have only bumped the voltage to 1.9V just to be safe. Runs far more stable than any hardware or OS I have ever owned.

Oh, I am using Daniel_K's drivers for my Audigy2 ZS as well.


----------



## warhammer (Apr 8, 2008)

I find it funny how people are so quick to say VISTA is Crap they use to say the same thing about XP.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 8, 2008)

warhammer said:


> I find it funny how people are so quick to say VISTA is Crap they use to say the same thing about XP.




People are resistant to change. Sometimes the smallest challenges discourage people.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2008)

vista is not all that different from xp....


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 8, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> vista is not all that different from xp....



I know..... aside from the "are you sure screens" and Aero, to the end user its basically the same.


----------



## ckydmk (Apr 13, 2008)

warhammer said:


> I find it funny how people are so quick to say VISTA is Crap they use to say the same thing about XP.



I'm down to say vista sucks, I installed it yesterday, and now I can't use my computer


----------



## Kursah (Apr 13, 2008)

ckydmk said:


> I'm down to say vista sucks, I installed it yesterday, and now I can't use my computer



Care to explain into detail what you did to your PC when you installed vista? 

I find it tough to blame a clean-OS install (if that's what you did, if you did the upgrade, blame yourself)...there would have to be something not right with the setup/hardware end of the deal imo. I'm curious to what you mean when you say now you can't use your computer...

I have installed Vista (and XP) on many machines, and one has NEVER been unusable because of it...my personal rig had vista issues when my RAM was testing bad...but even then I could still boot into Vista for a little bit before it would BSOD and then I finally RMA'd the memory and good to go.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 13, 2008)

ckydmk said:


> I'm down to say vista sucks, I installed it yesterday, and now I can't use my computer



Gotta be more specific than that. I've installed Vista on multiple computers and had no problem using them afterwards.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 13, 2008)

ckydmk said:


> I'm down to say vista sucks, I installed it yesterday, and now I can't use my computer



If you use it on old hardware it is a headache sometimes.... but with new hardware I have only had the best of luck.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm one to say its not Vista, but as mentioned those pesky Nvidia drivers. I have Vista Ultimate with no Nvidia Hardware or software and the only time I get a BSOD is when I OC my CPU.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm under Vista x64 SP1 with an NV 9600GT with 174.74 drivers and 0 Issues, pretty much everything that can be overclocked in my rig is, but verified stable...0 issues. It's easier to blame something when understanding how to diagnose it is not right in front of you...I wish more people would research a little more and read other's trials and errors before jumping to conclusions with a lack of understanding what their main problem was in the first place. User error is probably #1, whether taking of risk frying something while overclocking, risking crashes with beta drivers or tweaking settings...we all do it tho! There's only one way to learn, and that's to try...but that also means to LEARN from mistakes, especially on a place like TPU that is such a great place to learn from...as so many users donate their experiences, I generally search the forums and google before asking a question...and usually find the help I need!


----------



## ckydmk (Apr 14, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> If you use it on old hardware it is a headache sometimes.... but with new hardware I have only had the best of luck.



well, the rig is about 2 months old 
Maximus formula MB w/ q6600
Seagate sata 500gb
Sapphire 3870

and I have d/l all the latest driver except for catalyst 8.3

I installed Vista and I am unable to input text into textboxes(except for login password). I can select the box, h/l text, but as soon as I press a letter, program locks up, and I have to restart, and that IF Vista itself doesn't crash.


----------



## ckydmk (Apr 14, 2008)

MB drivers caused the problem, fixed now


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm contemplating making the jump to vista next month but every time i think about installing it i read a lot of bad feedback >.<'

why oh why couldn't they have just put DirectX10 on xp in SP3


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

DX10 is nothing to jump O/S's for.  I like Vista for it's prettiness, but always have problems with drivers, especially display and sound drivers.  Sure there are always fixes for them, but XP is at the top of it's game right now.  Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## magibeg (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats too bad theres been so many problems for some of you.... mines been great though


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

magibeg said:


> Thats too bad theres been so many problems for some of you.... mines been great though



If I seem to remember correctly.  No UT3 for you?


----------



## niko084 (Apr 17, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Blindly blaming Vista is a bit pointless. What exactly did the bsods tell you? Could be a crap driver, and since you're talking about corrupted NTFS after it I would guess you're running an overclocked system and something is failing there.



Especially if you have "slightly" failing ram, simply because vista uses so much more and so much more often at its base.

I ran into the same type of issues when I was clocked to 3400 in vista ult 64, but nothing wrong under xp....

I wont dare say Vista is a good os, or that 64bit is stable really, but there are a lot of things that come into play when you clock, if you have the same issues without clock then blame vista or drivers 

I know you know your what your doing, so take a step back and get back at it.... I would lookup driver issues with vista and your components, see if you find anything.


----------



## kylew (Apr 17, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> How is it unhelpful?
> 
> by saying that vista drivers are... interesting. undescribable. PIA
> 
> ...



I really do hope that isn't the post vhtes was banned for .

I've been using vista for over a year now, moved over to x64 about 6 months go, never looked back. I reckon it's just the NV drivers. I don't get any BSODs with vista myself.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 17, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> I'm contemplating making the jump to vista next month but every time i think about installing it i read a lot of bad feedback >.<'
> 
> why oh why couldn't they have just put DirectX10 on xp in SP3



DX10 would break Windows XP, that's why.


----------

